# Does Win 7 Make Vista Obsolete?



## adcx64 (Feb 3, 2009)

would you call vista obsolete since 7 is coming in december??
same with windows server 2008 and WS 2008 R2??


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 3, 2009)

i actially like vista ultimate i have no problems with it! *shrugs* oh well


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 3, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> would you call vista obsolete since 7 is coming in december??
> same with windows server 2008 and WS 2008 R2??



How can something be obsolete if it's still the primary iteration? It'll be obsolete in a couple of years sure. If your contemplating building a pc right now there really isn't a whole lot of options though, vista is the way to go.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 3, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> would you call vista obsolete since 7 is coming in december??
> same with windows server 2008 and WS 2008 R2??



Hell no Vista isn't obselete, I use Ultimate x64, and I would absolutely not go back to XP (especially pro x64...)...granted part of that may be due to my somewhat new-ish hardware, dunno, but my Vista experience over the last year has been great. I really did enjoy Windows 7, and being familiar with Vista, 7 isn't too different. So seeing that, I do like what 7 offers, and I really think that 7 could be more of a service pack than a complete new OS. Vista Glass is there, the sidebar stuff, the icons, animations, etc, sure there's a couple new things here and there, and it does seem to be snappier than Vista, but really to me I think Vista SP2 would be better off and making 7 something truly substantial in the sense of something more unique. Consider 7 what Vista should have been before they wanted to release it sooner, which is fine by me. I am perfectly content until waiting for the release of 7, hell I might even wait. Depends on how gaming support truly is, especially from vendors and other mfg's, not necessarily MS. Hopefully Evenbalance has a PB update for all versions to support 7 when it's released.

Vista get's a hard knock, take it or leave it, Vista is the direction that MS has gone and is continuing on, it's the base for 7, and I'm sure there will be parts of it in further MS OS iterations. At the end of the day, as long as you're happy with what you have now, it doesn't really matter imo.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 3, 2009)

ANOTHER SPAM BOT

There seems to be quite a few of them recently on TPU.

LOCKDOWN


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 3, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> ANOTHER SPAM BOT
> 
> There seems to be quite a few of them recently on TPU.
> 
> LOCKDOWN



He's not a bot. Judging by other posts he's trying to get a feel of which iteration of windows to choose. Or testing us.......


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

My opinion about it being obsolete  because of windows 7 well I doubt it. I think Vista was more about copy right protection and stealing HD content form Hollywood(my personal opinion here) ...I think Windows 7 is the lack of that and a focus on keeping the good of Vista and making it a bit less bloated and more corporation friendly for big business.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 3, 2009)

If I hit the spam button for every short post I saw on TPU! most of our members would be banned.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 3, 2009)

Another one in the negatory if Vista had not moved on from its inital release then yeah i think it would have been redundant by now. Vista has mutured nicely with windows update and sp1 overall i rekon Vista still has abit of life left in it yet.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 3, 2009)

Since using Windows 7 x64 beta, i cannot make myself go back to Vista. If it wasnt for my school work lacking support for Win7, I woudlnt have a dual boot with Vista at all and Win7 would be my primary OS. 

Windows 7 isnt going to take long to shove out the door either because Microsoft doesnt want Win7 getting a bad rap like Vista did. I think that is why they dont promote Vista like they should. They are shoving W7 out the door sure, but they are doing it right the first time unlike what they did with Vista. Ill say this though. In order to have what we have with Windows 7, a release like Vista did need to be released. And no im not a Vista hater. I was one of the biggest Vista promoters you could find. Ive been using Vista since RC2 24/7 use until W7 was released publicly.


----------



## Polarman (Feb 3, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> would you call vista obsolete since 7 is coming in december??
> same with windows server 2008 and WS 2008 R2??



Unlikely. Considering SP2 & IE8 for Vista around the corner.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 3, 2009)

Once Windows 7 comes out, it'll probably be the first OS from MS I'd buy with my own money, and I'd be happy to buy it.
I wonder how many people will still be using XP in four or five years from now...


----------



## adcx64 (Feb 3, 2009)

what do you thik about windows server 2008 and 2008 rc2


----------



## Triprift (Feb 4, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Once Windows 7 comes out, it'll probably be the first OS from MS I'd buy with my own money, and I'd be happy to buy it.
> I wonder how many people will still be using XP in four or five years from now...



It depends if 7 is a winner then id say none if its not then a few more petitions would mean it would most likely still be going strong.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 4, 2009)

you have to wonder though: why is MS putting out another OS so soon after Vista. XP was released in 2001? Vista released in....my memory is hazy....2006? Win7, mid 2009. my own opinion: MS should've waited until Win7 to release Win7 (which wouldn't be called Win7)


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> you have to wonder though: why is MS putting out another OS so soon after Vista. XP was released in 2001? Vista released in....my memory is hazy....2006? Win7, mid 2009. my own opinion: MS should've waited until Win7 to release Win7 (which wouldn't be called Win7)



But wasn't there only 2 years between Windows 2000 and XP. And 98 before, and 95, not too big of a space there. I think XP was by far the longest running OS. Microsoft has probably realized that no matter what they do at this point in some ways Vista is commercially unrecoverable, and the best answer is a new shiny coat of paint w/ a new non-vista name: 7.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 4, 2009)

Ms imo has taken to heart the negative response to Vista particularly with so many not moving from XP. I personally think Vista is a good os but alot of ppl dont and that would be a big concern for ms. I just hope they dont bring out 7 early with that petition going and stick to the late this year release time.


----------



## iamollie (Feb 4, 2009)

the reason windows 7 is out so soon is because of all the bad press windows vista got when it was released.
The people wanted a platform as stable as Xp when they didnt get want pretty much everyone on the internet went crazy, the mac and linux fans had a field-day

windows 7 pretty much IS vista but faster and more stable and with lower spec req.- which would make vista obsolete


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

I do not care how they call them ,  vista - 7 -  Mickey mouse .. they will never see my hard drive.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 4, 2009)

iamollie said:


> the reason windows 7 is out so soon is because of all the bad press windows vista got when it was released.
> The people wanted a platform as stable as Xp when they didnt get want pretty much everyone on the internet went crazy, the mac and linux fans had a field-day
> 
> windows 7 pretty much IS vista but faster and more stable and with lower spec req.- which would make vista obsolete



Vista is plenty stable, more-so than XP. It just had the unfortunate task of being released when everybody loves to voice their well earned expertise all over blogs and such. XP was pretty unstable at first, 7 isn't that stable right now, it's an epic task to create a kernel and software to be compatible with the tremendous array of separate hardware possibilities. Had Xp been released to a similar market, it would have suffered the same condemnation. Almost always an OS like windows will be unstable at the get-go (7 will likely be the most stable windows out of the gates there has been).


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Had Xp been released to a similar market, it would have suffered the same condemnation.



I got unlucky ,  to not get a legal license of Windows 2000 Pro . (Run out of stock) 
So moved to XP by force . 

Who cares about Vista or 7 , in my eyes Microsoft all that it cares is to make money . 
And making money is not bad , but if it happens by manipulating people , by threatening people with the ridicules speeches as  " Obsolete software - limited support "  . 

If they wish to kill XP , by the same way that they murdered  Windows 2000 , go ahead Bill. 
I will not follow .


----------



## Kursah (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a fair way to look at it, really I care less about the drama in the industry as long as my stuff works, my games play and I can enjoy more often than not whatever I decide to do on my PC. The politics in the PC/software industry are just as crappy as any other industry, but I don't boycott any of their new products, granted I don't buy as many of them. An older OS like XP that's had many years of polish and fixing, will still brake down, but overall it's pretty good. I don't miss it after being on Vista and playing with 7, both of which have shown me things I do like, more entertainment. Not saying I haven't had any issues in Vista or 7, but I went back to 98SE after my first XP experience, swore never to go back...I of course did and grew to deal with XP which wasn't nearly as different as claimed. But 3 Service Packs (well at least 2), a shit-ton of updates and fixes later, along with driver support and newer hardware and XP is what I consider a good OS. Vista was rough at the start, I never messed with beta, but heard a lot of good, and for the most part yes it was, there were some issues that I didn't like dealing with, mostly because of MFG driver support, not so much MS's fault. Same with 7, though with the beta, I only had one major issue, and that would be Evenbalance's lack of 7 support with many versions of Punkbuster, but can't necessarily blame them for not wanting to support an OS still in beta when their software barely works right in the first place (imo)...that'd be a bad mix for sure.

Really I'm hoping to see fewer OS's from MS, and have them start with a really good base that can be taken up to par. But we need a modern OS, not just for support, future products and implementations, but also visually, operationally and performance-wise. 7 Impressed me on all fronts, Vista has only gotten better on those same fronts, XP well get left behind but by now imo it's something I'll use on a build for someone that doesn't know any better or has older hardware and doesn't need something newer, slap on the Zune theme to it and away it goes. My personal rigs will probably never see XP again, but I do keep a disc around just in case I change my mind! 

Everyone's got an opinion for sure, but if you focus on politics, then undoubtedly it's easy to agree with Kiriakost's comment in post 21, I do agree, but yet I don't care as much...I don't mind moving on...I moved on from old hardware, I've moved on from old girl friends, I've moved on from old cars, games, homes, jobs, haircuts, clothing, pc cases, coolers, why not operating systems? If it's something worth moving onto in my eyes, then it's worth it...we're in the future folks, might as well enjoy what's out there to be had, and things will only continue to get better. There will always be a negative to every positive, but by perspective what you focus on will be all that matters. I for one can't wait for 7, and won't mind holding onto my Vista and XP discs if I find the need for them, hell I'll probably have dual boot between Vista and 7 for at least a while. As a gamer, new support, drivers, graphics, physics(x), etc getting more options and ever improving are also very important, while DX9 is still clearly the leader in new DX versions, DX10 has done some good in my eyes, NV's physx is still promising for the future, if I get a game, I want every feature turned on, I built this rig for that reason, max FPS aren't necessary as long as the gameplay is smooth, which atm is not a problem...but when it is, I'll move onto the next GPU, whether ATI or NV, no matter who is the bad guy at the time because they decided to update the GPU I'm using, give it a die shrink and clock it up or add a couple more shaders and charge an arm and a leg while stating the old card is useless...while they would be wrong, if I feel the need to upgrade, I'll do it anyways, until it meets my needs and wants. Plus, in the future I do see Linux distro's getting better and better, MS should really keep a close eye and take notes if they haven't been, when DX 9-11 implementations in Linux are done with no performance loss or even a gain, MS will have a serious problem I do believe, not world-ending, but definately a larger loss of marketshare.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2009)

Vista is ME simple,  it's so bad I still use xp64.  I did dual boot with vista64,  but that's been replaced with win7 64.  Win7 is a clear upgrade path for me.  It is still vista,  but it's been fixed,  and optimized,  and streamlined.  And will come with dx11 which hopefully will be much more useful than dx10 was.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Vista is ME simple,  it's so bad I still use xp64.  I did dual boot with vista64,  but that's been replaced with win7 64.  Win7 is a clear upgrade path for me.  It is still vista,  but it's been fixed,  and optimized,  and streamlined.  And will come with dx11 which hopefully will be much more useful than dx10 was.



7 is far less stable than vista. A tad lighter than vista but in beta. If you have a better time w/ XPx64 and 7 than you do w/ vista then your doing something wrong.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 5, 2009)

i've had a few problems with win 7 beta but it runs more than 20% better on my system than vista did, i took vista of after using the x64 beta for a week just never used vista any more lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 5, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> 7 is far less stable than vista. A tad lighter than vista but in beta. If you have a better time w/ XPx64 and 7 than you do w/ vista then your doing something wrong.



I dont see how you think Win7 is less stable than Vista. If anything, its more stable.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 5, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> would you call vista obsolete since 7 is coming in december??
> same with windows server 2008 and WS 2008 R2??



I say nope. Vista is still a great OS and gets better with every update. I have no plans to update to Windows 7 at the current moment. Vista does everything I need just fine and the few complaints that I do have with Vista arn't going to be changed in Windows 7 so I see no need to upgrade.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 5, 2009)

vista is definately going to be obsolete after windows 7 comes out

7 beta is much much much better than vista (and vista is in sp1!)


----------



## Silverel (Feb 5, 2009)

Win2k : WinXp as Vista : Win7

Natural progression of operating systems, every couple of years something new will be out. XP only lasted as long as it did because of the change to 64-bit. That big gap between XP and Vista is actually XP64 + Server03


----------



## Darknova (Feb 5, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> I got unlucky ,  to not get a legal license of Windows 2000 Pro . (Run out of stock)
> So moved to XP by force .
> 
> Who cares about Vista or 7 , in my eyes Microsoft all that it cares is to make money .
> ...



Business Rule Number 1: A business must make money.

A business must make money to survive, if it wasn't their number 1 priority we wouldn't be seeing new OS's, peripherals, IM clients, search engines, drivers, hardware, games consoles, need I go on?



johnspack said:


> Vista is ME simple,  it's so bad I still use xp64.  I did dual boot with vista64,  but that's been replaced with win7 64.  Win7 is a clear upgrade path for me.  It is still vista,  but it's been fixed,  and optimized,  and streamlined.  And will come with dx11 which hopefully will be much more useful than dx10 was.



You're definitely doing something wrong then. I used XP64 because XP x86 just wasn't as stable as XP64. It did require a lot more fiddling around to get certain things working, and I have to use Vista x64 drivers on some of my hardware, but it's a nice OS. However, Vista x64 is better. I've been using it since SP1 and I wouldn't ever go back to XP, x64 or otherwise.
I also have Windows 7 running on another rig (see Rig3 in my sig), and it's nice and all, but there's less support for it than for XP64, how can that be better?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 5, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> would you call vista obsolete since 7 is coming in december??
> same with windows server 2008 and WS 2008 R2??



god I hope so...


----------



## adcx64 (Feb 5, 2009)

IM MY OPNION XP IS THE GREATEST os EVER


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 5, 2009)

Vista won't be obsolete until 2012, maybe 2020 lol


----------



## KainXS (Feb 5, 2009)

I think 7 will make vista obsolete for sure, I hated vista with a passion cause it sucks so much ram, but I used 7 and loved it, its just in my opinion everything vista SHOULD have been.

windows 7 uses nearly the same amount of ram as my xp media center does while vista will use nearly 1.7GB of my ram at any time, cause I have 12GB of ram in my pc and for games that doesn't matter but I use adobe premiere for hd videos and that extra gig of ram can really affect my performance


----------



## Silverel (Feb 5, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> IM MY OPNION XP IS THE GREATEST os EVER



I can agree, for it's time it certainly was the best OS. Even now that it's aging I'd call it pretty good. It's certainly not the end of OS's though, technology needs to advance.

I'm sure I'll see client PC's with XP running on them for another 10 years at least, it won't make me happy to work on them...:shadedshu

Don't make the mistake of getting stuck in the XP cave because it _was_ the greatest OS ever. The world is moving along...


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 5, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I think 7 will make vista obsolete for sure, I hated vista with a passion cause it sucks so much ram, but I used 7 and loved it, its just in my opinion everything vista SHOULD have been.
> 
> windows 7 uses nearly the same amount of ram as my xp media center does while vista will use nearly 1.7GB of my ram at any time, cause I have 12GB of ram in my pc.



Whats the big deal about Vista using ram. Would rather just have tons of ram sit idle. If you start a program that needs the extra ram Vista will stop using the ram and let the program that needs it use it. Its not like Vista is going to hog the ram 24/7. It just uses idle space when its not being used.

Windows 7 is Vista so if Windows 7 makes Vista obsolete it will technically be making itself obsolete too.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 5, 2009)

Silverel said:


> I can agree, for it's time it certainly was the best OS. Even now that it's aging I'd call it pretty good. It's certainly not the end of OS's though, technology needs to advance.
> 
> I'm sure I'll see client PC's with XP running on them for another 10 years at least, it won't make me happy to work on them...:shadedshu
> 
> Don't make the mistake of getting stuck in the XP cave because it _was_ the greatest OS ever. The world is moving along...



Again thats your opinion. My opionion is that Vista x64 is the greatest OS every and many people would agree with me as well.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 5, 2009)

We need a poll for this awesome thread .

In all seriousness, I believe there will be a mass exit of Vista when Win7 hit retail.  Here is why:
1. There is better transparency to consumers on what to expect
2.  People are able to try it before you buy it.  
3.  People are more acclimated to Win7 thanks to Vista

I am sure there are a few other reasons but in a nut shell people simply like Win7 regardless if it's Vista SP3 or not.  How often do you read about folk using a beta OS as their main OS  if they didn't like it? 


Side note:
I vote to have this question asked in our next Poll on the front page!  IE: Will you leave Vista or XP for Win7 when it's released?


----------



## adcx64 (Feb 5, 2009)

do you thiink vista is obsolete sinse win 7 is in beta


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 5, 2009)

adcx64 said:


> do you thiink vista is obsolete sinse win 7 is in beta



Some are actually using the Beta as their main OS now!


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 5, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Some are actually using the Beta as their main OS now!



Thats not a good argument. Many people used the Vista beta as their main OS.


----------



## dnottis (Feb 5, 2009)

Anything is better than Vista.  Using W7 as my only OS here.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont see how you think Win7 is less stable than Vista. If anything, its more stable.



How can a beta version of something be more stable than something that's been out for 3 years with a service pack under it's belt? Regardless of your personal experience with them, the only way to assume they could even have equal stability is to assume they are pretty much the same, which would essentially mean 7, at least at this point, is nothing more than vista with a couple of new features. Which would boggle the mind as to how so many vista haters would love it so and how it could be more stable. People are odd though.....



EastCoasthandle said:


> We need a poll for this awesome thread .
> 
> In all seriousness, I believe there will be a mass exit of Vista when Win7 hit retail.  Here is why:
> 1. There is better transparency to consumers on what to expect
> ...



Already been done: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81516&highlight=switch+windows. I know many people, especially those in the mainstream, will be happy to know vista is no longer required (although they likely have no reason why, much is in a name ).


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 6, 2009)

Ugh. I like 7 there are just so many game stopping bugs.. Gaming performance wasn't all that hot either.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 6, 2009)

Has there been any word on what, if they do decide to, give a cheaper price to those that purchased Vista, when Windows 7 comes around?

I haven't had too many issues with Vista 64 but some of the issues that I have had have been a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Thats not a good argument. Many people used the Vista beta as their main OS.



Actually no they weren't.  Because some who did use it went back to XP and (this is the important part), those who loved the beta hated the retail version. 

No, I didn't forget...


----------



## Triprift (Feb 6, 2009)

Ummm how about less Fanboism ppl another thread gone to the birds. :shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2009)

Lets face it:
-Apple Advertising
-Vista Defenders
-Personal experiences 
really turned people off to Vista.  What did it most out of the 3 IMO (although there maybe more) were those who feverishly defended vista:
-Praising super-prefetching, something people really didn't care for at the time.  
-Praising an OS that could "use" more ram.  Something people found no need of.  
-Resorting to name calling and mislabeling personal experiences as "never trying Vista"

These are the very things that turned people off when others tried to defend it.  I can't say this turned everyone off. But from those that I know and have inquired with have touched on these issues.  You can't make someone like a feature they don't care for.  Hopefully, they learn from this.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Lets face it:
> -Apple Advertising
> -Vista Defenders
> -Personal experiences
> ...



What turned most people off from it was other people saying they were turned off by it. Some had genuine issues with certain things about it, others parroted others. Are you saying some people didn't like vista out of spite for those that did?



EastCoasthandle said:


> Actually no they weren't.  Because some who did use it went back to XP and (this is the important part), those who loved the beta hated the retail version.
> 
> No, I didn't forget...



I used the beta up to now, loved every bit of it. I got lucky though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> What turned most people off from it was other people saying they were turned off by it. Some had genuine issues with certain things about it, others parroted others. Are you saying some people didn't like vista out of spite for those that did?


Actually that's not all true.  That statement is really something those that would defend vista would say.  From what I've witnessed and experienced Vista really didn't offer anything over XP for it's time.  So it was purely optional to use Vista.  However, those who defended vista prodded those who either had issue or were on the fence about Vista.  To say that it was only because of what others said isn't really telling the whole story.    




farlex85 said:


> I used the beta up to now, loved every bit of it. I got lucky though.


Yes, you were indeed.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Actually that's not all true.  That statement is really something those that would defend vista would say.  From what I've witnessed and experienced Vista really didn't offer anything over XP for it's time.  So it was purely optional to use Vista.  However, those who defended vista prodded those who either had issue or were on the fence about Vista.  To say that it was only because of what others said isn't really telling the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you were indeed.



Yeah I know many at the outset of vista's release had genuine issues with it, and/or didn't see any reason to move for it. I personally thought it was great and worth it, but I know many didn't share that view. I was I suppose more referring to the snowball effect of those who truly had personal reason not to use it, which compounded until eventually it became as hip to hate vista as it was to love a mac. Which in turn inspired contempt in those who realized people who barely held the concept of an operating system decided they just loathed vista. Vista was, if nothing else, the most controversial operating system released to this point I'd say. And for that, I'll be thankful for it's successor, when I don't have to gauge whether people are genuine in their reasons or if I need to educate them (as it is my job atm).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah I know many at the outset of vista's release had genuine issues with it, and/or didn't see any reason to move for it. I personally thought it was great and worth it, but I know many didn't share that view. I was I suppose more referring to the snowball effect of those who truly had personal reason not to use it, which compounded until eventually it became as hip to hate vista as it was to love a mac. Which in turn inspired contempt in those who realized people who barely held the concept of an operating system decided they just loathed vista. Vista was, if nothing else, the most controversial operating system released to this point I'd say. And for that, I'll be thankful for it's successor, when I don't have to gauge whether people are genuine in their reasons or if I need to educate them (as it is my job atm).



There was also the problem which steamed from those who had genuine questions about or had quirks about Vista were treated with contempt.  Becoming more or less incensed at the notion that there was something about vista someone didn't approve of.  For example, CPU & ram requirements, hard drive foot print and the importance of DX10 to name a few.  That created a huge controversy.  Which in the end contributed IMO it's backlash.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> How can something be obsolete if it's still the primary iteration? It'll be obsolete in a couple of years sure. If your contemplating building a pc right now there really isn't a whole lot of options though, vista is the way to go.



I have run Vista Ult. x64 and now run W7 Ult. x64. in my opinion, Vista was good, but W7 is better, faster and I like it's accessibility. To be honest, I will not go back to Vista.


----------



## Basard (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, after a week of using windows 7, I just got rid of XP 64-bit.... Haven't really used Vista, but seen it in action on a couple friends' computers, not really all that impressed with Vista, it reminds me of Millennium Edition too much somehow.

But I like Windows 7 so far.  Runs pretty much as fast as XP did on my system...  Some games run better now, like Anarchy... haven't tested Diablo yet.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

Basard said:


> Yeah, after a week of using windows 7, I just got rid of XP 64-bit.... Haven't really used Vista, but seen it in action on a couple friends' computers, not really all that impressed with Vista, it reminds me of Millennium Edition too much somehow.
> 
> But I like Windows 7 so far.  Runs pretty much as fast as XP did on my system...  Some games run better now, like Anarchy... haven't tested Diablo yet.



Oh yeah, my games run much better with Windows 7 x64 than they did with Vista 64...I have not had one stop working while playing yet and it's been close to 3 weeks.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 6, 2009)

I really like Windows 7 so far, just got rid of XP 64-Bit and wow everything runs so much better. My computer feels twice as fast as it did before with XP, I know I'm not going back anytime soon. I had Vista once, but I couldn't take it for very long, everything was just slower compared to XP.

I have had some games stop working with Windows 7, but other than that, no other problems. This OS is a keeper, until the retail version comes out of course.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I have run Vista Ult. x64 and now run W7 Ult. x64. in my opinion, Vista was good, but W7 is better, faster and I like it's accessibility. To be honest, I will not go back to Vista.



I'll agree it's faster (it's also not complete though) and I'll agree w/ the accessibility part as well, I love the new folder organization. What I won't agree with though is that it is more stable (aka less prone to problems) in it's beta state.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I'll agree it's faster (it's also not complete though) and I'll agree w/ the accessibility part as well, I love the new folder organization. What I won't agree with though is that it is more stable (aka less prone to problems) in it's beta state.



True say, not complete...however, the problems I've had so far were reported and fixes were sent to me from MS...aside from IE8 and Firefox (I use FF, I only heard about IE8 doing the same thing) crashing when using multiple tabs, I have no other problems. For those programs that have been written to only recognize xp or vista, I extract them and run out of a portable folder on my desktop. Everybody I know who is running W7 (including the guy who got me to check it out) swears they will not go back to vista. W7 doesn't ask if you were the one who started this every time you click something either which is also a plus. I'll say for a beta version, it's really bang on.  

And I think what a previious user said about it being stable means it is more stable than vista was when it was at the same stage. Not more stable than vista is now. It's darn close though!

My prediction? When it goes RC1, the only people running vista by this time next year will be the people who bought proprietary with vista pre-installed. Mass migrations I tell ya and the business world will be watching. I have yet to hear of a company running vista on all it's client terminals. I'm willing to bet that companies will upgrade from XP Pro to W7 VLK's starting next summer if not sooner.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> How can a beta version of something be more stable than something that's been out for 3 years with a service pack under it's belt?



What the hell does that have to do with anything? If it's more stable, then it's more stable...


farlex85 said:


> Regardless of your personal experience with them, the only way to assume they could even have equal stability is to assume they are pretty much the same, which would essentially mean 7, at least at this point, is nothing more than vista with a couple of new features.



No, that's NOT the only way to assume they could have equal stability... My XP64 install is more stable than any Vista install I've had experience to see. Does that mean it's newer and better??  You, sir, fail at Logic 101.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 6, 2009)

are you guys running that beta that was released or do they have a fullblown real copy, sorry haven't been followong 7 till now


----------



## Darknova (Feb 6, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> are you guys running that beta that was released or do they have a fullblown real copy, sorry haven't been followong 7 till now



7 is still in BETA, so they'll be running the BETA.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 6, 2009)

i never liked vista its a crap os with point lesscrap running where its not needed, windows 7 = no billgates = one better os


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^I Agree. W7 Rocks


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> What the hell does that have to do with anything? If it's more stable, then it's more stable...
> 
> 
> No, that's NOT the only way to assume they could have equal stability... My XP64 install is more stable than any Vista install I've had experience to see. Does that mean it's newer and better??  You, sir, fail at Logic 101.



I'm not sure what kind of point you've made here. Your XP64 install is more stable than vista in your eyes so does that mean it's newer and better (your words )? ......Take a few moments and realize what you just said. Sure I'll answer, no it does not mean that.   And to the first question, isn't the nature of beta that it's testing phase so they can work out the kinks and don't they always say the beta release is unstable, hence the recommendation of not using it as a primary os?  All beta software is this way. Just b/c you haven't had problems, doesn't mean no one else did. I had no problems w/ beta vista but at that point I wouldn't say it's more stable than xp. 

Anyway, I'm sure your heart of hearts tells you vista was a complete failure and 7 is our salvation and simply better in every way. So, by all means, enjoy.


----------



## rampage (Feb 6, 2009)

i love the feel of win7 beta X64 and no i dont think it will make vista obsolete, if anything xp will die off first, 
ive had to roll back to vista  because of steam issues and general pain in the ass neworking issues   (slow torrents msn / yahoo not signing in) at least it wasnt a format, it was just a simple HDD swap


----------



## Basard (Feb 6, 2009)

Windows 7 will make Vista obsolete as soon as it comes out.  Microsoft knows something went horribly wrong with Vista.  I'm not sure what it is that went horribly wrong, but I think they just released it too soon, they shoulda just kept at it for a few more months, and released windows 7 instead.  Everybody was happy with XP, really happy, and didn't want to switch.  

I have 687MB of system usage at the moment, with Firefox running (on windows 7). I'm not sure, but I think it helps to have a good GFX card...  My system specs are a little bit lacking, but  Win7 runs pretty smoothly.  Boots and shuts down faster than XP Pro 64.

I'm getting the UAC message when I open up firefox though each time, weird.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 6, 2009)

Basard said:


> Windows 7 will make Vista obsolete as soon as it comes out.  Microsoft knows something went horribly wrong with Vista.  I'm not sure what it is that went horribly wrong, but I think they just released it too soon, they shoulda just kept at it for a few more months, and released windows 7 instead.  Everybody was happy with XP, really happy, and didn't want to switch.
> 
> I have 687MB of system usage at the moment, with Firefox running (on windows 7). I'm not sure, but I think it helps to have a good GFX card...  My system specs are a little bit lacking, but  Win7 runs pretty smoothly.  Boots and shuts down faster than XP Pro 64.
> 
> I'm getting the UAC message when I open up firefox though each time, weird.



Turn off UAC i never used it even in vista i hated getting asked over and over for some thing


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Anyway, I'm sure your heart of hearts tells you vista was a complete failure and 7 is our salvation and simply better in every way. So, by all means, enjoy.



Hey farlex.

From the standpoint of MS, yes vista was a complete failure. MS expected everybody to upgrade to it but it didn't happen. Why? You know the reasons. The only ones who really upgraded from XP to Vista were experienced guys like us who see no problem with Vista and then there are those poor suckers who bought proprietary and got stuck with it. W7 is going to change all that. Next time you reboot, choose W7 and try it longer than 4 days.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey farlex.
> 
> From the standpoint of MS, yes vista was a complete failure. MS expected everybody to upgrade to it but it didn't happen. Why? You know the reasons. The only ones who really upgraded from XP to Vista were experienced guys like us who see no problem with Vista and then there are those poor suckers who bought proprietary and got stuck with it. W7 is going to change all that. Next time you reboot, choose W7 and try it longer than 4 days.



Don't get me wrong I have no problem w/ 7. I like 7, as I've already said. I have, like vista, used it since I was able to. I like new os, I change the way my desktop functions all the time b/c I like to, what better way than a new os. It is certainly an improvement on vista (it is, at it's core, right now simply vista w/ a couple of new features and a couple of things stripped away).  And I'm aware that is was commercial failure (at least when compared to the utter dominance of windows usually), I mentioned this earlier. And I'm aware many consumers see it as a failure, hence the earlier comment.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

Windows 7 kicks ass hands down.


----------



## Basard (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice old-school wimamp skin!  Why not windows classic view too? 

I turn UAC off now, but whats weird, is that it just started asking me yesterday.... with UAC like 3/4 the way up to max.... It never asked before.

But now gadgets don't work with UAC off... oh well... I don't use them anyways, but still.  

Just wondering; does Vista have the "Snipping Tool"?  And does it have the cool conversions toon on the calculator?  And is MS paint all godly, like in 7?

Oh yeah, I like the ease of use of the new built in picture viewer.  Not sure if vista conquered that yet or not.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

Basard said:


> Nice old-school wimamp skin!  Why not windows classic view too?



lmao...I dunno....got used to the classic view....function before fashion I guess!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 6, 2009)

Now I'm listening to Slayer!!


----------



## Haytch (Feb 6, 2009)

Cold hard facts include;
XP is more efficient and productive then Vista in everything both are capable of. (With the same hardware).
Vista has Directx10 that XP doesnt and could never have that we all need. 
Vista has a new look.

w7 will have XP's performance with Vista's looks and API leaving both XP and Vista in the dust.  Why would you install XP or Vista after w7 is released ? (I hope i dont get a stupid responce like {Security})

Other then DirectX10, Vista had nothing for me and i will be considering both XP and Vista obsolete upon w7 release.


------
ChaoticAtmosphere :   Nothing like watching Slayer blend 'South Of Heaven into Raining Blood live . . .   And yes, i always get the chill down my spine when im listening to Slayers, Dead Skin Mask.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of point you've made here. Your XP64 install is more stable than vista in your eyes so does that mean it's newer and better (your words )? ......Take a few moments and realize what you just said. Sure I'll answer, no it does not mean that.   And to the first question, isn't the nature of beta that it's testing phase so they can work out the kinks and don't they always say the beta release is unstable, hence the recommendation of not using it as a primary os?  All beta software is this way. Just b/c you haven't had problems, doesn't mean no one else did. I had no problems w/ beta vista but at that point I wouldn't say it's more stable than xp.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure your heart of hearts tells you vista was a complete failure and 7 is our salvation and simply better in every way. So, by all means, enjoy.



_Originally Posted by farlex85  
Regardless of your personal experience with them, the only way to assume they could even have equal stability is to assume they are pretty much the same, which would essentially mean 7, at least at this point, is nothing more than vista with a couple of new features.
_ 

So, no, I'm actually using _your_ words, saying that since Vista and 7 are equally stable, they must be the same thing.  As to the other point, no, I was answering your question (_How can a beta version of something be more stable than something that's been out for 3 years with a service pack under it's belt?_) in that how long something has been out has *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING* to do with its stability, and you can't say that just because something is in Beta, it *shouldn't* be stable! Personally, I would prefer that something being released to Open Beta SHOULD be relatively stable, and that all the open masses are doing, is finding the oddball situation where starting _this _when running _that_, while closing the _other _actually causes blue butterflies to come out of the cupholder. 

Beta should be where you work out the unusual stuff. I just beta-tested a Logitech product, where I was working with basically a finished product, finished packaging, and finished software. All we should have found was obscure bugs, and provide constructive feedback regarding ease of use, functionality, and unusual configuration compatibility issues. And you know what? That's all we did!!!!! There were 2 minor bugs found with compatibility issues with the software and an off-brand scanner software pack. That's it. There were a couple of defect issues ("my product didn't work out of the box", and "mine broke after 3 days"), and a lot of "I like this" and "I don't like that", and TONS of "When and how much!!??". THAT'S what an open beta should be. "We have finished product...did we forget anything?" Unfortunately, with Microsoft, they have convinced the open public that it's perfectly acceptable to release a buggy, faulty operating system as Release Product, insist that there's no way they could possibly anticipate that John Q is actually using 2 scanners on his machine at the same time, so that's why it didn't work, and we buy it anyway. 

The only reason I give MS any kudos this time around, is that it appears, 7 is actually close to a finished product. It is more stable by FAR than the early open Vista betas, and from what I recall, better (so far!), than the XP betas I was in on. Is 7 a salvation? I dunno yet. Do I like running XP64 better than Vista? Yup. When the restaurant you go to serves you beans and rice with a roach in the beans, you don't wait to see if the second plate is better after they 'patch' it, you go somewhere else to eat...later...after your stomach stops revolting.... So when Vista asks me every time I delete a file if I want to allow myself to do that, and then asks me if I really meant to delete the file, and then takes 3 minutes to delete a 500k file, I get tired of the service, take my hat and coat, and go somewhere else for dinner. Hence, WinXP. I was early on the XP bandwagon, the security issues never really hit me (except for Nimbda..and that hit almost everyone...), and I was happy with the strength of the system. Could 7 turn sour on me? Sure. Probably will. But I'm a little more likely to come back to the diner when they screw up my check at the end of the meal... I've already tried the food and it was good... I'll probably come back next week too.


----------

